# An IKEA bike!



## summerdays (12 Apr 2016)

I spotted that IKEA are about to start selling bikes!



> AMSTERDAM, the Netherlands – This August IKEA starts selling bicycles worldwide. For the time being the offering is limited to a single model that is available in a 26-inch or 28-inch versions


----------



## Markymark (12 Apr 2016)

I bought one but this is what I found inside the box.....


----------



## Yellow Saddle (12 Apr 2016)

Markymark said:


> I bought one but this is what I fond in the box.....


You have already lost the allen key.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Apr 2016)

Mmmm belt drive.


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2016)

I must admit the belt drive did sound interesting....!


----------



## jefmcg (12 Apr 2016)




----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2016)

Is it available in a Beech finish?

Wheels from Isle 7, handlebars from the plants area and frame on back order for the next 7 weeks. Lost bolts available from customer services.


----------



## Sixmile (12 Apr 2016)

Front brake only.. I'm surprised there are pedals on both sides!


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2016)

Markymark said:


> I bought one but this is what I found inside the box.....


You've got five chainrings!


----------



## Markymark (12 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> You've got five chainrings!


I like a nice range of gears.


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> You've got five chainrings!


He's got a few loose screws too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Apr 2016)

So which one of you is going to be the first to set up an Ikea bike building business?

I like the idea as a pub bike, @hopless can tow me back in the trailer but i certainly won't be building it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> So which one of you is going to be the first to set up an Ikea bike building business?
> 
> I like the idea as a pub bike, @hopless can tow me back in the trailer but i certainly won't be building it.


Don't trust your own building skills then?


----------



## Rooster1 (12 Apr 2016)

We all just love putting IKEA stuff together don't we.


----------



## Markymark (12 Apr 2016)

I love an Ikea trip with my family....the taste of the hotdogs, the smell of divorce.


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Mmmm belt drive.


How's the bottom of that chain/belt staying up when it's not connected to anything at the back?  preseized from lack of lube or  Satanic possession? (or more likely dodgy editing out of a derailleur?)


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2016)

Markymark said:


> I love an Ikea trip with my family....the taste of the hotdogs, the smell of divorce.


 That's the least of it. Try their lager...


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> We all just love putting IKEA stuff together don't we.


Used to pack it in the boxes, before it went to their stores.
They were fussy.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Apr 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I like the idea as a pub bike, *@hopless can tow me back in the trailer* but i certainly won't be building it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2016)

OK, best 'Ikea Style Names' competition ...

Krapp


----------



## Markymark (12 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> OK, best 'Ikea Style Names' competition ...
> 
> Krapp


Bsö


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2016)

Wöbblè


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2016)

Pedåhl .....but I dont know how to do the little o over the a ....

(I've put it in for you - Summerdays)


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Pedahl .... but I dont know how to do the little o over the a ....



ä - Alt plus 132 (You have to use the number pad)


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2016)




----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2016)

AndyRM said:


> ä - Alt plus 132 (You have to use the number pad)


Oh! How does one learn that stuff?


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh! How does one learn that stuff?


On the iPad, if you hold on a letter it comes up with alternatives... I assume that phones might do the same?


----------



## Markymark (12 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh! How does one learn that stuff?


Just google it. There's loads of letters with alt codes


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2016)

Markymark said:


> Just google it. There's loads of letters with alt codes


doh!


----------



## steve50 (12 Apr 2016)

they're calling it "Sladda", only two speed and belt driven, wouldn't hold out much hope for many sales round these parts then.


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2016)

AndyRM said:


> ä - Alt plus 132 (You have to use the number pad)


Much easier on sensible computers, where you type Compose o a to get å and generally Compose works like an old typewriter where you overstruck two characters - the complication is that sometimes the right Windows key is Compose and sometimes it's Shift-AltGr and sometimes it's Shift-Space, depending on keyboard types and settings 

Good fun is Compose : ) which makes ☺


----------



## Bazzer (12 Apr 2016)

Just as long as riders don't go into the Ikea trance so readily seen in the stores. I'm sure they must put something in the air conditioning to cause people to immediately begin walking at little more than snails pace and wander from side to side without looking for whom or what is behind them


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> doh!


Or as they say in Sweden, döh!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> doh!



Me too, you want alt 134, I misread your post!


----------



## Brandane (12 Apr 2016)

I went for an interview with Ikea once ........


----------



## Kevoffthetee (12 Apr 2016)

I worked at IKEA back in my uni days and they give every member of staff a folding bike for xmas one year. It weighed a tonne and full of unbranded parts so if they are anything to go by then people are better taking their chances at halfords


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2016)

Bazzer said:


> Just as long as riders don't go into the Ikea trance so readily seen in the stores. I'm sure they must put something in the air conditioning to cause people to immediately begin walking at little more than snails pace and wander from side to side without looking for whom or what is behind them


The closer they get to the checkout queues, the more they resemble the zombies in Dawn of the Dead.
[media]
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zK_44APmbY
[/media]


----------



## hopless500 (12 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> doh!


Been using them for years to get ° and (superscript) 2 (can't do it on my phone)


----------



## Heisenberg71 (12 Apr 2016)

Röddåbik


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> they're calling it "Sladda", only two speed and belt driven, wouldn't hold out much hope for many sales round these parts then.


Just put a bit more effort in to it!


----------



## Rooster1 (13 Apr 2016)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 124620



I have not stopped laughing since I saw this yesterday


----------



## Globalti (13 Apr 2016)

If that makes you laugh, how about complimenting your MILF with BILLY BUNK?


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Apr 2016)

With regards to the one brake. You will probably pedal backwards for the rear brake.

It would make a good Winter bike for Jannie. No chain or rear mechanic sounds ideal


----------



## captain nemo1701 (13 Apr 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You have already lost the allen key.


No problem. As my house is largely furnished by IKEA, I have loads of those allen keys


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2016)

Knöbba.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2016)

I was expecting this bike to made of chip board and laminate.




Saw this on Pinterest.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (13 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> OK, best 'Ikea Style Names' competition ...
> 
> Krapp



Folln Te Bitss


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2016)

Why do I have the overwhelming urge to put on my Italian shoes, chinos, and turtleneck sweater, and catch the train for Chicago? (actually, I think the store where all the cool people go is Schaumburg).


----------



## Naits (13 Apr 2016)

IKEA could possibly get more people on bikes with this. Gonna be exiting to follow. Hopefully it`s not ur average IKEA self assembly.


----------



## flake99please (14 Apr 2016)

Bazzer said:


> Just as long as riders don't go into the Ikea trance so readily seen in the stores. I'm sure they must put something in the air conditioning to cause people to immediately begin walking at little more than snails pace and wander from side to side without looking for whom or what is behind them


 I treat that the same as I would a shared use path. Just fix a bell to your trolley and (as politely as possible) ping yourself a path of clearance.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Apr 2016)

Well I'm quite keen to see it and have a test ride.

Anything that helps normalise cycling and makes it more ubiquitously accessible.

Intrigued by so many taking the mick out of the potential for self assembly given we're a forum of fettlers who think nothing of ourselves or others taking bikes far more to bits & never particularly trusting the shop supplied set up of our new bikes without a good check over and re-doing 

@User259 not much different to the notion of CVT in a car & when I was toying with the idea of B'Twin Tilt, I had a little ride on their 2 speed 'automatic' & it worked, well as far as possible when they only let you try ride it in-store.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Apr 2016)

flake99please said:


> I treat that the same as I would a shared use path. Just fix a bell to your trolley and (as politely as possible) ping yourself a path of clearance.


 & @Bazzer 

I do wonder about an urban game show where you have to negotiate an IKEA on a Bank Holiday in the fastest time, with penalties for contact with other customers and bonuses for spotting the magic portal door that lets you bypass the kitchen and soft furnishing sections.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2016)

By pass kitchen? I'm always picking up one of those utensil holders for the dishwasher, as they make a great "stick stove" for camping. Same with their child playset in stainless steel, just the right size for camping.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Apr 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why do I have the overwhelming urge to put on my Italian shoes, chinos, and turtleneck sweater, and catch the train for Chicago? (actually, I think the store where all the cool people go is Schaumburg).



I spent a week at the Hyatt next to this store many years ago. I was amazed how the Americans from out of town were enthralled by IKEA. Myself, I loved the outdoors store that had the climbing wall inside and lots and lots of outdoor paraphernalia you never see in the UK.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2016)

REI?


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Apr 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> REI?



No it wasn't an REI, but I forget what it was called. I did a bit of googling and cannot find it, I think it may have closed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Apr 2016)

There are a number of ways to get to accented characters. My favourite on Windows is to use the charmap application. Much easier than remembering alt codes. Most touch screen keyboards make it easier.

Who was the smallest man on the moon?
Neil Ångstrom.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2016)

Good luck, Mr. Gorsky.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Well I'm quite keen to see it and have a test ride.
> 
> Anything that helps normalise cycling and makes it more ubiquitously accessible.
> 
> ...


two-speed automatics are rife on the streets of cph. most keen 'sporting' cyclists in the uk would find the shift happens at too low a speed I think.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Apr 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> two-speed automatics are rife on the streets of cph. most keen 'sporting' cyclists in the uk would find the shift happens at too low a speed I think.


Yeah, if I recall the Tilt was set to either shift at 12 or 15 mph. to be fair this is on a fat tyred folding bike though & the Ikea offering is very much a utility bike rather than a racing snake's dream machine 

I'm sure auto gearing is very much a utility cyclist tool rather than one for the more sportier rider who would want a greater element of control, closer incremental changes and predictability to their gear shifting.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I'm sure auto gearing is very much a utility cyclist tool rather than one for the more sportier rider who would want a greater element of control, closer incremental changes and predictability to their gear shifting.


many cph utiility cyclists still ride SA three speeds. stuck into third and left there forever. but they have calves like ripcords. you sometimes hear someone with a upstart nexus shifting gear behind you, but usually folk are too busy texting, talking on the phone, updating facebook, or flirting with other riders, _whilst riding_ to bother with changing gear in almost pancake flat cph.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Apr 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> many cph utiility cyclists still ride SA three speeds. stuck into third and left there forever. but they have calves like ripcords. you sometimes hear someone with a upstart nexus shifting gear behind you, *but usually folk are too busy texting, talking on the phone, updating facebook, or flirting with other riders, whilst riding to bother with changing gear *in almost pancake flat cph.



 like driving a car in the UK


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2016)

User said:


> You can find reference on the interwebs of people taking the SRAM automatic hub apart and winding the spring a bit tighter to change the change point.


indeed. at which point the warranty goes west. but for £60 I'm sometimes tempted by the disc brake version..... for pancake flat Horsham.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Or could I perhaps interest you in a SA S2C hub, hand build with Rigida Sputnik rim?


For use as what, a bird scarer, a piece of modern art, or a rotary clothes line? Cos they are chuff all use as rear wheels for bikes...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2016)

User said:


> For me, your one is Easter.


Oh Yes. The Long Good Friday.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2016)

User said:


> You didn't get to see the other half of the juxtaposed image, the church in Bognor processing around town with a cross. I have never regretted a decision not to take a photo more.


But I did get to stumble along, half-drunk with lack of sleep, behind a similar cross in Horsham town centre, at 11:00 that day, with (some of) my co-religionists tut-tutting about me being "in drink" on a GF, repeat at 15:00, repeat at 20:00...


----------



## SAB (2 Sep 2016)

The IKEA bike looks really cool, I want one but I dont know when the UK launch date is!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...dda-bike-review-flatpack-observer-martin-love

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/02/ikea-sladda-bicycle-review-helen-pidd


----------



## cyberknight (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> many cph utiility cyclists still ride SA three speeds. _*stuck into third and left there forever.*_ but they have calves like ripcords. you sometimes hear someone with a upstart nexus shifting gear behind you, but usually folk are too busy texting, talking on the phone, updating facebook, or flirting with other riders, _whilst riding_ to bother with changing gear in almost pancake flat cph.


Sounds like my grifter , the hub gear cable snapped and it was stuck in the hardest gear .


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Oct 2016)

It still looks an interesting proposition. Belt drive, alloy frame a 2 speed SRAM auto hub for £350.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2016)

i wonder if it will have any odd sized parts like their bedding stuff


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i wonder if it will have any odd sized parts like their bedding stuff



Or you could look at it as the Brits and Irish having the odd sized bedding compared to the rest of Europe.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (31 Oct 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You have already lost the allen key.


 I have loads of spare IKEA Allens keys.....


----------



## mjr (31 Oct 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Sounds like my grifter , the hub gear cable snapped and it was stuck in the hardest gear .


Interestingly, SA fails high but Shimanos fail low. It's one of very few ways where SA's venerable design isn't better than Shimano.


----------



## Booyaa (31 Oct 2016)

It is an incredibly ugly bike to my eyes.


----------



## Nomadski (13 Nov 2016)

Finally got my Fruktansvärd built, only took 13 hours.







It's a bit different from the showroom model.


----------



## gaijintendo (24 Apr 2017)

I can't see any reason why the trailer wouldn't be Usable on any bike for £130.
I hate nipping to IKEA, so I won't mind trying on some helmets and taking a look at the trailer next trip.
Up until now to motivate me to go I would just buy a shoehorn and consider buying an ice cream but get put off by the queue.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2017)

Had a look and a turbo spin on one today. £100 over priced imo but secondhand could make a tidy town centre shopping bike.


----------

